# Need Recommendation for New Food



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Has your Vet determined if your boy is having any medical problems? 
I would be hesitant to recommend a food until it's been determined if anything is going on with him. 

Did your Vet recommend a food?


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis was on taste of the wild salmon but had stomach issues (although he still ate). After a lot of research I decided on Fromm. Not the cheapest but I don't feed him the amount on the bag so it last longer also I mix in my own veggies and meat. His stomach issues all since resolved and he loves the new food too. 

https://www.petflow.com/product/fro...tritionals-duck-and-sweet-potato-dry-dog-food


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

I just switched to Orijen Original and my picky eater loves it !!! I have read that it’s one of the best dog foods you could buy ! 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Has your Vet determined if your boy is having any medical problems?
> I would be hesitant to recommend a food until it's been determined if anything is going on with him.
> 
> Did your Vet recommend a food?



Hi Carolina Mom, we're working with the vet now. He was on giardia medicine (last dose was last night), and the vet said to give it a few days. I'm just trying to explore other options in the meantime. He's very interested in our people food and still begs for it, including the cheerios and snacks my 1 year old sneaks him. We're going to be doing blood work and exploring other options later this week if his appetite's not back.


----------



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks to the others for the Fromm and Orijen recommendations! We'll look for those in stores.


----------



## big brother100101 (Feb 28, 2018)

*good food*

I recommend picking the bestest food for your doggie  thanks charlotte it means alot, see you tomorrow. Oops wrong chat! sorry about that.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

If you enjoy PPP, consider one of the other blends with a different protein.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just make sure whatever food you choose that is has no legumes in it. Check out the discussion about taurine deficiency.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll always remember the comment of one of the vets who worked with us when Zoe had Lyme nephritis. I told her the first thing I noticed was that Zoe had lost interest in the food she had been eating for years. I thought that maybe it was a bad bag of food or she was just tired of it. The vet said: if a Lab or Golden goes off their food, there's usually something going on. Hope you can get to the bottom of what's going on.


----------



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

TheZ's said:


> I'll always remember the comment of one of the vets who worked with us when Zoe had Lyme nephritis. I told her the first thing I noticed was that Zoe had lost interest in the food she had been eating for years. I thought that maybe it was a bad bag of food or she was just tired of it. The vet said: if a Lab or Golden goes off their food, there's usually something going on. Hope you can get to the bottom of what's going on.


Thank you. This makes me very nervous. We are working with the vet. How did you get the lyme nephritis diagnosis- was it through blood work? What were the other symptoms other than not eating? My pup is still drinking water and going to the bathroom without issue; no vomiting. I don't want to derail this thread but I would love to hear more about Zoe's prognosis and diagnosis.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Is it possible the medication she's on is affecting her appetite or upsetting her stomach?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

WineALot said:


> Thank you. This makes me very nervous. We are working with the vet. How did you get the lyme nephritis diagnosis- was it through blood work? What were the other symptoms other than not eating? My pup is still drinking water and going to the bathroom without issue; no vomiting. I don't want to derail this thread but I would love to hear more about Zoe's prognosis and diagnosis.


Lyme nephritis is supposed to be a very rare disease and I didn't mean to suggest your dog could be suffering from it. My point was just that a Golden, especially one that's not old, going off their food may be the first indicator of a significant health problem.

In Zoe's case her lack of interest in her normal food (she would still eat some of it and take treats and human food) continued for about a month during which I tried changing foods with some success. One morning she was very stiff and lethargic. Living in Connecticut, an area with a significant Lyme disease problem, my first thought was . . . she's got Lymes. We took her to the vet where they did a variety of tests including Snap 4 Dx and bloodwork. They determined while we were at the vet that she had a Lyme infection and that her kidneys were not functioning normally. There's a long thread here that was done in the six ensuing weeks while she was fighting the kidney failure. _http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...physiology-breed-standard/219354-worried.html


_I would suggest if it hasn't been done that you have a Snap 4 Dx test done. It can be done while you're in the vet's office and is a quick test for Lymes and 2 other tick born illnesses.


----------



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

TheZ's said:


> Lyme nephritis is supposed to be a very rare disease and I didn't mean to suggest your dog could be suffering from it. My point was just that a Golden, especially one that's not old, going off their food may be the first indicator of a significant health problem.
> 
> In Zoe's case her lack of interest in her normal food (she would still eat some of it and take treats and human food) continued for about a month during which I tried changing foods with some success. One morning she was very stiff and lethargic. Living in Connecticut, an area with a significant Lyme disease problem, my first thought was . . . she's got Lymes. We took her to the vet where they did a variety of tests including Snap 4 Dx and bloodwork. They determined while we were at the vet that she had a Lyme infection and that her kidneys were not functioning normally. There's a long thread here that was done in the six ensuing weeks while she was fighting the kidney failure. _http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...physiology-breed-standard/219354-worried.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to write to me. I'm planning to read through your thread. So sorry about Zoe- she sounds like a special girl, and so young, too. :frown2: We're planning to go back to the vet tomorrow so I'll ask for the Snap 4 DX test.


----------



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

After losing my 2 golden boys to cancer , last year. We have a new puppy, the breeder had him Purina pro plan puppy, I want to switch him to a better brand What does everyone reccomend? He is 10 weeks now


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Is your puppy doing well on the Pro Plan? Pro Plan is a very good food. Many people feed Pro Plan, myself included. Don't fall prey to marketing gimmicks. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Just my opinion, of course.  I've had six other dogs, most were fed some brand of expensive, "holistic" kibble. Those died of cancer: two at 5 yrs, one at 9yrs, and 2 at 10yrs. One was fed Bill Jac and lived to almost 14. Go figure.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

My 9 month Puppy is now on Open Farm: White Fish.
Was on Origen & Lotus, but constantly had bad gas and soft stool, even after mixing some pumpkin. 
Switched to Open Farm and all good since.


----------

